

Practice Hangeul IPA with Everyday Korean and Pictorial Vocabulary - kafechew
http://kafechew.com/2015/06/13/practise-pronunciation-ipa-with-everyday-korean-image-associations/
Practise Pronunciation IPA with Everyday Korean + Image Associations<p>Please learn how to read hangeul and pronunciation first, before using these pictory (“pictorial vocabulary”). The rules:<p>No direct translation from your native language (most probably English)
Read the hangeul using the IPA.
See the pictory and try to guess the meaning.
You can Google it to see if you’re right.
Associate the pictory with yourself.
For example, kimchi pictory, you just think of the last time you were having the Korean cuisine with your family, you told them what’s your feeling about the kimchi prepared by the restaurant. Flashback how’s the kimchi taste!
======
kafechew
Practise Hangeul IPA with Everyday Korean + Image Associations (Pictorial
Vocabulary):

Rules:

\- No direct translation from your native language (most probably English)

\- Read the hangeul using the IPA.

\- See the pictory and try to guess the meaning.

\- You can Google it to see if you’re right but stop there, don't
write/memorise the translation.

\- Associate the pictory with yourself.

For example, kimchi pictory, you just think of the last time you were having
the Korean cuisine with your family, you told them what’s your feeling about
the kimchi prepared by the restaurant. Flashback how’s the kimchi taste!

